# Visas & Immigration



## eseidelman (Oct 6, 2011)

If you're offered a job in Germany and you currently live in USA, does the company typically take care of getting you (and your spouse) a visa and/or any other immigration paperwork that is necessary?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Normally yes. It's the company that applies for the work permit or visa for you.


----------

